# What does it mena: "export with previous"?



## Biff (Nov 8, 2018)

What does this option mean: 






The next image will be exported the same like the one before? Same path? But not the same (develop) settings?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2018)

The last time your exported an image, you used certain export parameters.  These are retained by LR until you change export parameters.  I know this is valid for the current session, I have not checked, but I think it is valid from one session to the next.  These settings are the "previous" referenced by the menu item.   If you know what they are and want to use them again, "Export with Previous" will generate another identical export of the currently selected image(s) without opening the Export dialog.   If you have a frequently used set of export parameters, you can save the export parameters in a named preset. 

An improvement over the export process is the Publish Service.   Creating one or more HardDrive Publish Services will do the same thing as Exporting to the Hard Drive and adds a timestamped log item to the Develop History.


----------



## Biff (Nov 8, 2018)

Many thanks!

So the export parameters are the ones defined here (and nowhere else?):



But those settings are set anyway here, so I would think there would not be another way to export the next image with other export parameters than the last ones unless one changes them here.



> An improvement over the export process is the Publish Service. Creating one or more HardDrive Publish Services will do the same thing as Exporting to the Hard Drive and adds a timestamped log item to the Develop History.


Can one add images (the ones one has finished editing) to be exported to such a service and export all together at the end (instead of one by one)?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff said:


> Can one add images (the ones one has finished editing) to be exported to such a service and export all together at the end (instead of one by one)?


You can’t add images to an export setting, but you can select multiple images and export them all with the same preset by simply choosing that preset. No need to export them one by one.


----------



## Biff (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes, but how do one know which images are already edited / ready for export after having edited different images of hundrets or so? One would have to find each single image then to export them together or am I missing anything?


----------



## Biff (Nov 8, 2018)

And above all, how could one export the same image more than once / different editions of it at the end, all together?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff said:


> Yes, but how do one know which images are already edited / ready for export after having edited different images of hundrets or so? One would have to find each single image then to export them together or am I missing anything?


You have to mark the images which are ready to be exported in some way. You could use all the special options that Lightroom offers for that, like color labels, flags, stars, keywords, placing them in a collection, etc. But you obviously have to do that yourself. How is Lightroom supposed to know what you want to export?



Biff said:


> And above all, how could one export the same image more than once / different editions of it at the end, all together?


You can export the same image(s) more than once by simply selecting the Export menu (with a different preset each time) more than once with the image(s) selected.


----------



## Biff (Nov 8, 2018)

> You could use all the special options that Lightroom offers for that, like color labels, flags, stars, keywords, placing them in a collection, etc


Yes, but that seems to cause more time and effort than to export the images one by one.



> You can export the same image(s) more than once by simply selecting the Export menu (with a different preset each time) more than once with the image(s) selected.


Yes, doing it one by one. But if you want to export the same image for example 5 times with different presets, how could one do it at the end with all the other images being edited together, in a single step?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 9, 2018)

Biff said:


> Yes, but that seems to cause more time and effort than to export the images one by one.
> 
> 
> Yes, doing it one by one. But if you want to export the same image for example 5 times with different presets, how could one do it at the end with all the other images being edited together, in a single step?


. Previously. I mentioned Publish Services. You set up 5 different Hard Drive Publish Services each with the different export settings.  Add the images that you want to these publish Services and press the Publish Button.

If instead as Johan suggests create 5 Export presets, you can export the image using the 5 Export presets one by one.


----------



## Biff (Nov 9, 2018)

OK, thank you very much!


----------



## Dan Marchant (Nov 9, 2018)

Biff said:


> Yes, but that seems to cause more time and effort than to export the images one by one.


It doesn't. 
You edit an image and then add a keyword or just rate it 3 stars. When you finish all the edits you just filter the images by rating or keyword and all the edited images are shown. Select all and export. 

Better yet if you come back later you can clearly see which images were edited without having to search through them.


----------



## Biff (Nov 9, 2018)

OK, that is good.



> You edit an image and then add a keyword or just rate it 3 stars. When you finish all the edits you just filter the images by rating or keyword and all the edited images are shown. Select all and export.


When I have an image I want to export with 5 differnet presets, how can I select them that way?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 9, 2018)

Biff said:


> When I have an image I want to export with 5 differnet presets, how can I select them that way?


Select the image,
then use menu 'Export with Preset - Preset 1'
then use menu 'Export with Preset - Preset 2'
then use menu 'Export with Preset - Preset 3'
then use menu 'Export with Preset - Preset 4'
then use menu 'Export with Preset - Preset 5'


----------



## Biff (Nov 9, 2018)

Alright, thank you very much!


----------

